# Basement Insulation Question



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Depends on where you are. Not enough for Fairbanks, too much for Atlanta...


----------



## ctote (Jul 6, 2011)

Southwest Virginia


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

You are in Zone 4A: http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_11_sec001_par001.htm
You need 2" for minimum Code of R-10 (continuous) -footnote "c": http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_11_sec002.htm

Gary


----------



## design_lover13 (Jul 15, 2011)

2 inch would be preferable in most northern states or Canada. So long as it doesn't present a problem for your design plan, then go for it! Worth the expense.


----------



## ctote (Jul 6, 2011)

So if I go with 2" from Home Depot (about $30 for 4x8 board) I'm looking at around $795 ... for the 3/4" tongue-and-groove (about $14.20 for 4x8 board) I'm looking at around $375. Any estimates on how long it will take to make that additional $400+ back in energy savings?


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

ctote said:


> So if I go with 2" from Home Depot (about $30 for 4x8 board) I'm looking at around $795 ... for the 3/4" tongue-and-groove (about $14.20 for 4x8 board) I'm looking at around $375. Any estimates on how long it will take to make that additional $400+ back in energy savings?


No way of telling for sure without running an energy model, but my guess is that over the life of the product you will at least double, if not triple, your investment with whichever one you choose to do.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree with AGWhitehouse, above. Here are some figures on foam board and heating in a basement for a little comparison of savings generated; http://www.quadlock.com/technical_library/bulletins/R-ETRO_Value_of_Basement_Insulation.pdf

And the basics on thickness of board;http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/reports/rr-0202-basement-insulation-systems

http://www.eere.energy.gov/buildings/building_america/pdfs/db/35017.pdf

Explore this one, using "back" key; http://www.buildingfoundation.umn.edu/FinalReportWWW/Chapter-5/5-optimum-main.htm

Gary


----------

